# Robbing banks.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just found out Nat West have reduced our interest rate on our savings to 0.01%.

Crazy to leave it there so looking to move it all for anything better. Can't use Santander 123.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Reading the 'leader' I thought you were putting a team together for a 'heist' :laugh:


tony


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Keep it under your bed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was under consideration Tony. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was going to apply for a job. It sounds exiting. Will we have heaters?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Reading the 'leader' I thought you were putting a team together for a 'heist' :laugh:
> 
> tony


I was hoping for advice on how to!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I be the wheelman. I will make sure the vehicle has a heater for old softy erneboy.:grin2::grin2::grin2: ( before you say it I am aware of what you meant, I am not gunning for you)00

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ramon: bearing in mind that the UK BOE rate is now 0.25%, how do you expect the bank(s) to give much higher interest?

0.01% is what most banks are giving for most instant access savings accounts, but of course they charge a fair bit more to you if you are borrowing from them.

Peter


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Just found out Nat West have reduced our interest rate on our savings to 0.01%.
> 
> Crazy to leave it there so looking to move it all for anything better. Can't use Santander 123.
> 
> Ray.


I have a savings account with Natwest, pathetic isn't it, been buying Premium Bonds with mine, keep the capital in place but just one small win would beat the interest paid from them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Premium bonds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, premium bond is looking more interesting than 0.01%.

Ironically I can get 0.75% here on a Liveret A tax free with my bank. But it is maxed and the exchange rate could mess up any gains.


Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have money in a rental property bond which is paying 6.25% . It is quoted on the Stock Market, so I can get out at any time if I want to, and the price is currently standing at 5% above the price I paid. I have held it for 3 years, so the return to date has been 7.91% p.a. and it is is in a tax-free wrapper.

With banks' savings rates I could be dead before I could make what I have had in return in 3 years.:wink2::laugh:

I was ready to bail out if Brexit had had any adverse effect on the rental sector, but it has not affected the price of the bond, so I am happy to stay invested.

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been putting in to premium bonds for a while and currently getting £25-£75 every month for the past 18months and I think I'm quite ahead of the average


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Reading the 'leader' I thought you were putting a team together for a 'heist' :laugh:
> 
> tony


Me too!!:serious:
I`m in,when do we do the job??>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm up for it too, but do not look good with stockings over my face (or without really).......

we might have to be careful though as this open discussion is probably being monitored by GCHQ and we may have the Special Branch around soon asking for our fingerprints, DNA and alibis as to where we were when the last major heist took place (probably when the bonuses were paid earlier this year by HSBC, Barclays, RBS and Lloyds......)

Dave


----------

